# Do you use quickbooks for screenprinters?



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

I'd like to hear from those that use Quickbooks for Screen Printers. I am looking to replace our current bookkeeping system with Quickbooks and I am wondering if I should get the QB for Screen printers that I see for sale at Ryonet. 

One of the only things I like about our current invoicing system is that invoices are emailed out with a link that allows customers to pay online using our merchant account. Has anyone set up anything like that with QB?

Did you find that the screen printers edition was worth the additional money? Did it save you time in implementing it? Does it save you time on a daily basis? What do you like about it?


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

It is a pre-made QB file with most distributor pricing and supplies. Makes setup quicker. I bought it when it was real cheap on sale a few years ago. Yes quick books has the email and pay online but I found that the prices were outrageous for the online payment.


----------



## willis09 (Sep 30, 2010)

Greetings...

Has anyone else used this, or have any feedback on the screen printing details being tailored inside the software? I could use a simple version I already have, but if this version being tailored to the industry has some real advantages....I would think of trying it out. 

Any feedback?

Thanks. 

-Kyle


----------



## mustangFWL (Feb 27, 2012)

I have it, and all it really adds is ryonets items, a few clothing suppliers items, and tutorials


----------



## beanie357 (Mar 27, 2011)

We use QB. The add on from Ryonet is a series of chart of account items.

First year accounting student should be abl to set up a more exact C of A specific to your business.


----------



## willis09 (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback.

I'm a 13 year seasoned accountant/controller so most of it I'm fully comfortable with. If there are no specifics that the software adds, I think I would be just as well to go with a basic version of Quickbooks or Peachtree instead of sinking some major $$ into something else. 

Thanks again. 

-Kyle


----------

